

How A MacBook, Facebook and a Canon 7D Are Today's Tools for Revolution - genjuice
http://www.genjuice.com/2011/02/09/how-a-macbook-facebook-and-canon-7d-are-todays-tools-for-revolution/

======
cbar
Publishing technology in the 20th century brought content to the masses.

Publishing technology in the 21st century is bringing content creation to the
masses.

